# Coyote Contest Team 1



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

dang ya already beat me to it lol im headin out in the a.m


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> dang ya already beat me to it lol im headin out in the a.m


I wish i was, gotta work tomorrow so wont be but sunday, those critters better watch out!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Howzit guys. I haven't had much time to hunt yotes yet but I've seen some. Now that deer season is just about done I can hunt more places, so I should get one or two.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok sounds good. Im going to go out tomorrow and see if i cant get a couple.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

bump


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Im too busy during week to even get out. I have tomorrow and friday off so im going to go see if i cant find a couple and let em have it


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

we've been skunked in central ohio


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

well today hit -35 and got a bit of snow, they'll be moving tomorrow


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

so much for yote hunting today  its -32 with windchill -47, 40 mp/h winds.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

good day i was sick all day


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Well if friday isnt as cold ill head out


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im praying for a cancelation here so i can go get some bait


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

today is a decent day so far. Might be heading out after school to my secret spot  the land owner said he saw 16 coyotes in the 1 section ill be hunting. Never shot em didnt have a gun with him. He is starting to calf here soon, and wants the population tooken down


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry guys. I've been busy lately and haven't even been seeing any.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Went for a drive today after school, saw 3 of them. i didnt have my gun as i was on way home from school. Went got gun, couldnt find any, i called and never saw a thing but 4 whitetail bucks. 2 of the 3 were kinda mangy and skinny but the 3rd i thought was a wolf, he was BIG and healthy. He will be dead by the end of the week as i have one final to week (tomorrow morning)


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Went this morning to my good spot, had the gun and called. Never a dam thing. I did however see my buck!! He's still alive, and with one horn too


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i cant get out do to baseball except friday and saturday hopin to kill some squirrels and use em for bait


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Had a cow die this morning (not sure why) so she will be used for coyote bait. They cant resist em


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

good luck im prayin for a cancelation tomorrow here


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> good luck im prayin for a cancelation tomorrow here


So am I but I don't think that's gunna happen its just raining ice now 
You get any snow up there?


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

We had freezing rain for a solid 2 hours yesterday, then got hot +6 celcius. my quad wont start so cant go at all today.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

just missed one tonight


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Went out 4 times this week didn't see any.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i went out once saw 3


----------

